# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Have you taken the JREF Polls ?

## Maciamo

Have you taken the polls here ? If not, go ahead !  :Poh:

----------


## Mimmy_08

haaayyy..thanks...to you cause I realized that theres a lot of survey I missed to read..  :Poh:

----------


## Satori

Thanks. I didn't even know about those polls. I took all of them, except the one about favorite traditional Japanese food. I had no idea what those foods were (sorry). I know sushi is raw fish, but other than that, I really wasn't familiar with any of the other foods. I am a vegetarian and have only eaten Japanese food a few times. The last time I ate Japanese food, the office where I worked had an office "happy hour" catered with Japanese food and alcoholic drinks. I ate something there that was supposed to be vegetarian, and it was fantastic!! I _loved_ it!! But later, when I asked someone what it was, they didn't know the name, so to this day, I have no idea what it was! (Darn!!) Whatever it was, it was absolutely delicious. So, to make a long story short, I didn't take that particular poll, but at least I took the rest.  :Smiling:

----------


## WyteAnjal

I just finished all the polls

----------


## Lina Inverse

> Have you taken the polls here ? If not, go ahead !


Voted on all the polls!  :Haihai:

----------

